# Meet-ups in the GTA



## DanD (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,
We have a one year old vizsla and live in North York. Does anyone know of any upcoming meet-ups around the GTA?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Dan, 
Send me a pm with your name and email address and I will add you to the list.
We just had one on Saturday.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

We're getting our puppy in a few weeks and although I suppose we won't be able to technically join the group until sometime next year we would love to be put on the list at some point since we live in downtown Toronto! Where do you guys meet up?


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi clover - glad to have another V join the group. What started as 2, has now grown to 15+ 

We typically meet at the York Regional Forests in Aurora (York or Hall Tracts). To mix things up we've gone to the Forks of the Credit in Caledon ... and there are a few that live in the city and get together at local parks.

Just send Krazy Kian your e-mail address and he will loop you into any invites.

Looking fwd to meeting another GTA V.

G


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Yay! Well it will be good to meet with other V owners both for the puppy (and for us  )

Probably will be a while until we actually meet up since we don't even get her until the 26th but it's something to look forward to in the new year.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys!

Was wondering if i could get some info on the play dates? We are from up north but have family down tdot way.. would love for Holly to have some playmates!


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

hey everyone- Moose would love to see his friends! Anyone planning on getting together anytime soon? I can't join as I'm weeks away from having our newest addition- but my husband [and kids] would love to get out with the Mutt.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Mac would be down if we're around! But going on vacation next week for 10 days.


----------

